# PCB de stk4231



## manutek (Nov 9, 2008)

Alguien me podría facilitar el pcb del integrado stk4231. Mi idea es completar mi sistema de bi amplificación. Hasta ahora solo conseguí un pcb que está en la misma hoja de datos pero es bastante difusa.

desde ya gracias.


----------



## viktor_284 (Nov 10, 2008)

hola aca te dejo este pcb.


----------



## lus2134 (Nov 10, 2008)

aqui tambien un pcb para stk4231


----------



## lus2134 (Nov 16, 2008)

hola a todos unas fotos del amplificador stk 4231 con el pcb ya terminado y suena bien, manutek este amplificador lo extrae de un componente (valores de los componentes y transformador) con la hojas de datos debe de sonar bien


----------



## leop4 (Nov 16, 2008)

muy bueno y prolijo te quedo che, que potencia tiene en cada parlante? 45+45 WRMS gracias.


----------



## lus2134 (Nov 18, 2008)

leop4 debe dar los 100w lo he probado con bocinas regulares de 15 pulgadas, en este momento solamente tengo 2 de 15 a 4ohms y lo tuve que conectar en serie y si suena fuerte me imagino con una bocina con una bobina 3 pulgadas debe quedar bien cuando lo pruebe con lo adecuado  dare mas detalles la  fuente que tengo me da 60positivos y 60 negativos


----------



## zaiz (Nov 18, 2008)

Yo lo armé hace como 4 años siguiendo las hojas de datos y la verdad me gustó mucho el sonido. 
No tenía a la mano transformadores del suficiente voltaje y por eso lo hice con fuente de +/- 35V y aún así sonaba potente.

Conviene que le agreguen los circuitos "protector", "muting" y "thermal" que vienen en el datasheet, de verdad lo protegen muy bien. Yo los puse en la parte baja de la placa.

En el datasheet viene el esquema y dice la potencia.

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/320/501809_DS.pdf


----------



## lus2134 (Nov 18, 2008)

bien por tu datos zaiz,este amplificador lo pondre en una caja(dentro del bafle) incluyendo controles de tonos y detector de clip.


----------



## dandany (Ene 17, 2009)

puede ser que mi equipo aiwa nsx 999 lleve este integrado porque en algunos sitios dice 4048 aca 4231 depues otros raros poruqe uiero saber la potencia real del equipo y lo puedo desarmar pero el amplificador esta 300metros encastrado en la carcasa
saludos


----------



## dc1279 (Ene 17, 2009)

hola amigos soy nuevo en el foro y tengo una duda oigan muchachos no saben si la pcb seria compatible tambien para un stk 4211?....gracias amigos


----------



## dandany (Ene 18, 2009)

ya enctre el modelo d mi integrado es un stk4121 suena barbaro pero no se consiguen ysi los conseguis son truchos saludos....


----------



## manutek (Ene 20, 2009)

dc1279 dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos soy nuevo en el foro y tengo una duda oigan muchachos no saben si la pcb seria compatible tambien para un stk 4211?....gracias amigos


si amiguito  es compatible lo chequie en el data sheet.


> ya enctre el modelo d mi integrado es un stk4121 suena barbaro pero no se consiguen ysi los conseguis son truchos saludos....


supongo que sanyo no los fabrica mas,estan dicontinuados.son otros los fabricantes.
salutes.


----------



## 2fast4you (Mar 20, 2009)

Una pregunta urgente!, estoi armando el amplificador con el STK4231 y necesito saber como hicieron la bobina que se encuentra a la salida que dice 3micro henry..cuantas vueltas y de que seccion es el alambre?es necesaria esa bobina?

Un abrazo!


----------



## zaiz (Mar 20, 2009)

2fast4you dijo:
			
		

> Una pregunta urgente!, estoi armando el amplificador con el STK4231 y necesito saber como hicieron la bobina que se encuentra a la salida que dice 3micro henry..cuantas vueltas y de que seccion es el alambre?es necesaria esa bobina?
> 
> Un abrazo!


 
Mira, la verdad no me acuerdo bien, voy a revisar los apuntes que hice cuando lo iba armando, pero de entrada te digo que la calculé en su momento cuando armé el amplificador que puedes ver en las fotos de arriba.

Creo recordar que cada bobina fueron como 120 vueltas de alambre como del número 30 y enredadas en un popote (tubo de plástico) de esos que se usan para tomar bebidas.

Así me funciona muy bien.


----------



## diegotala1985 (Mar 24, 2009)

Alguno sabe de cuanto debe ser el transformador para el STK4231V(100 + 100) y STK4211 (70+70). Mejor dicho, de cuanta corriente (amperes)

Muchas gracias!


----------



## lus2134 (Mar 31, 2009)

el stk4231 tiene que tener 125 en total de voltage maximo ya filtrado y en amper de 6 a 7.saludos.


----------



## diegotala1985 (Mar 31, 2009)

Pero me conviene usar el voltaje maximo, o el recomendado por el fabricante (porque recomiendan +- 51 volt (o sea 102 volt ya rectificada....
Y en cuanto al emperaje son 6 amper por cada ramo del transformador o 6 amper en total?

a mi la cuenta del amperaje, me está dando 3.80 amper por canal.


----------



## 2fast4you (Abr 3, 2009)

diegotala1985 dijo:
			
		

> Pero me conviene usar el voltaje maximo, o el recomendado por el fabricante (porque recomiendan +- 51 volt (o sea 102 volt ya rectificada....
> Y en cuanto al emperaje son 6 amper por cada ramo del transformador o 6 amper en total?
> 
> a mi la cuenta del amperaje, me está dando 3.80 amper por canal.



yo lo estoy haciendo con 6A en total


----------



## diegotala1985 (Abr 10, 2009)

LUS3124, te queria preguntar si realmente es muy complicada armar el circuito amplificador para ql STK4231. Te pregunto porque, ya me armè uno de 14 + 14, pero copiando de uno que ya tenia. Pero por ejemplo, me quise armar un par de vumetros, y no tuve exito, el miedo es que arme el apli, y algo no ande.
Teniendo en cuenta que el integrado sale unos 70 pesos en buenos aires, y el transformador me sale cerca de 240 pesos, si no me llega a andar....me la voy a querer cortar.
Vale la pena hacerlo?
Tiene mucho ruido de interferencia en la salida?


----------



## zaiz (Abr 10, 2009)

diegotala1985 dijo:
			
		

> LUS3124, te queria preguntar si realmente es muy complicada armar el circuito amplificador para ql STK4231. Te pregunto porque, ya me armè uno de 14 + 14, pero copiando de uno que ya tenia. Pero por ejemplo, me quise armar un par de vumetros, y no tuve exito, el miedo es que arme el apli, y algo no ande.
> Teniendo en cuenta que el integrado sale unos 70 pesos en buenos aires, y el transformador me sale cerca de 240 pesos, si no me llega a andar....me la voy a querer cortar.
> Vale la pena hacerlo?
> Tiene mucho ruido de interferencia en la salida?



Armalo bien y todo te funcionará. Seguro.
Sigue bien las indicaciones. Trata de no hacer cortos cuando esté encendido.

Yo lo tengo funcionando, puedes ver las fotos que puse arriba. Y aún suena muy bien y muy potente para lo que imaginaba.


----------



## diegotala1985 (Abr 10, 2009)

Zaiz, muchas gracias por la respuesta.
Lo que pasa, es que a veces no consiguo el valor exacto de los componentes.
Por ejemplo, habria mucha diferencia si el circuito pide un capacitor de 470 pf sin poralidad y quizas consigo uno de 500 con polaridad.
Te consulto porque esto muchas veces me paso que no tienen exactamente lo que pide el integrado.


----------



## zaiz (Abr 10, 2009)

En ese valor de condensador no creo que fácilmente haya polarizados. Pero eso ya depende de qué componentes sean los que no consigas como los que se especifican.

De cualquier manera, y para fines prácticos no creo que sea crítico una variación en etapa de bajo nivel. Donde sí creo que deberás buscar lo más parecido a lo publicado en el manual, es en la etapa de salida o potencia.

Pero tampoco es tan crítico, por ejemplo, si no consigues un condensador, digamos de 100 uF puedes utilizar uno de 150, 68, etc. Como te digo, eso ya depende.

Cuando lo armes también podrías consultar tus dudas aquí, que seguramente obtendrás buenas respuestas.

Y tal vez yo también te pudiera dar mi opinión.

Saludos.


----------



## diegotala1985 (Abr 10, 2009)

Bueno, perfecto.

Muchas gracias por todo!

Otra cosa.... el tema del transformador....El voltaje recomendado por el CI es + - 51 (102 simetricos), y según lei en una guia de Fogonazo, la cuenta para averiguar el amperaje del transformador me da 3.83 amper.
Esos 3.83 amper, son en total del transformador o por rama (serían 7.66 amper en total).

O sea, el transformador sería de ( 36 + 36 (alterna) ) * 3.83 amper  o  ( 36 * 3.83 ) + ( 36 * 3.83 ).

Se entiende? ops: [/list]


----------



## mjs (Ago 4, 2009)

Hola de nuevo comunidad,

Necesio ayuda urgente, estuve armando el amplificador con el plano que han enviado en el que usan un circuito de proteccion y el circuito del amplificador, el que envio victor 284 los 3 primeros archivos, lo arme y todo y tan solo funciona la parte del amplificador pero no funciona la parte que activa el rele.


Quisiera pedir a alguien si me hiciera el favor y me pasara el esquema de este para corroborar que los elementos esten bien o si tal vez hay algun error pues en una parte del circuito esta un poco raro ps no circula ningun voltaje por los transistores.

Muchas gracias y agradezco su ayuda amigos

Un abrazo


----------



## zaiz (Ago 5, 2009)

mjs dijo:
			
		

> Hola de nuevo comunidad,
> 
> Necesio ayuda urgente, estuve armando el amplificador con el plano que han enviado en el que usan un circuito de proteccion y el circuito del amplificador, el que envio victor 284 los 3 primeros archivos, lo arme y todo y tan solo funciona la parte del amplificador pero no funciona la parte que activa el rele.
> 
> ...




Yo creo que no leíste toda la hoja1 de este tema... En el datasheet viene el esquema.
(En la página 6 está el esquema completo.)

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/320/501809_DS.pdf


----------



## mjs (Ago 7, 2009)

Hola de nuevo comunidad

Amigo Zaiz primero que todo queria decirte que el circuito del datasheet no es el mismo que envio luis ( el que yo arme), y ps quisiera saber si hay alguien que tenga este plano identico asi sea el del sistema de proteccion, pues el amplificador me funciona pero el circuito de proteccion no. Hay varios elementos inconclusos, tales como diodos el sentido contrario y algunos elementos que no deberian ir alli. Quisiera pedir que me ayudaran con este esquema para no tener que perder esa parte de la vaquelita, y asi no tener que elaborar el circuito aparte.

de antemano, agradezco por su colaboracion y atensión chicos

Un Abrazo 

Saludos


----------



## djpusse (Ago 12, 2009)

hola gente este PCB sirve tambien para el STK4211 II ¿? ya que estoy con un amplificador hitachi que tiene las etapas quemadas y no encuentro información en ningun lado y queria hacer una etapa con este stk y ponerla adentro

otra cosa en el pdf del stk dice que recomienda un voltage de +-42 volt y la fuente que tengo es de +-30 volt andara bien ¿? si no me equivoco con esta fuente deberia entregar menos potencia que con la recomendada no es asi¿?

Saludos 
Gracias de antemano


----------



## juan_inf (Ene 9, 2010)

hola gente , debo ser el unico q no le anda  , les comento que lamentablemente el ampli no me funca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  , hice el stk 4231 II , http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/41608/SANYO/STK4231II.html  , a la hora de conectar la fuente se quema siempre la misma resistencia en el pin 14 de valor de 100 Ohm, compre con mas watt , pero se termina quemando igual.La fuente anda bien ,  las mediciones que realize en el ampli , fue medir la entrada a fuente de alimentacion que sin ella marca el valor 0 en el multimetro. Les dejo aca unos fotos y si pueden ver  me dicen estoy equivocando http://img209.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=imagen371g.jpg .  Saludos amigos


----------



## nibit (Ene 24, 2010)

buenas les comento que yo tambien estoy haciendo este amplificador y precisaria saber como es la disposicion de componentes en el dibujo del pcb que pasaron ustedes y ademas saber como hacer la fuente ya tengo un stransformador con punto medio de 70v y 8a masomenos me faltaria hacer la parte de rectificacion


----------



## adrian2008 (Feb 4, 2010)

saludos, yo ando casi por todos los foros de esta pagina, y la verdad es que ando buscando un amplificador bueno para armar, y los stk siempre me han entusiasmado devido asu calidad y potencia, aqui en la primera pagina seda un pcb hecho no se por quien no se de donde lo sacaron pero aparace en la hoja pdf donde dice 2x220 watios esto es: que cada canal tiene 220 watios o que cada canal tiene 110 watios. Ademas me doy cuenta que eltoma central del tranformador no va es como si hubieran dos devanados independientes y estos hicieran el toma central despues de ser rectificado me hago entender? los pcb que he visto no son como este, este me causa curiosidad, por que eso del voltaje esta de esa forma en que repercute eso?


----------



## nibit (Feb 4, 2010)

si la fuente es media rara yo ando buscando un pcb para la fuente ya que la simule con el pcwizard y me da un consumo de 2a sin conectar no quiero hacerla y k vuelen los capacitores a la mierda XDD si alguien sigue en este proyecto k se sume a la discusion


----------



## juan_inf (Feb 9, 2010)

hola gente, yo hice este ampli y sinceramente grita fuerte, recomendaciones, no usar resistencia de 0.22 Ohm de 10w ya que produce oscilaciones que deja a los parlantes con zumbido y pueden pensar que es la fuente pero no. y si se quema alguna resistencia , en este caso la de 100 Ohm es por algun capacitor que este jodiendo y hay que cambiarlo si es de mala calidad o esta pinchado o hinflado , o una resisntecia fuera de lugar. Se los recomiendo que lo hagan no se van arrepentir.


----------



## nibit (Feb 9, 2010)

juan_inf dijo:


> hola gente, yo hice este ampli y sinceramente grita fuerte, recomendaciones, no usar resistencia de 0.22 Ohm de 10w ya que produce oscilaciones que deja a los parlantes con zumbido y pueden pensar que es la fuente pero no. y si se quema alguna resistencia , en este caso la de 100 Ohm es por algun capacitor que este jodiendo y hay que cambiarlo si es de mala calidad o esta pinchado o hinflado , o una resisntecia fuera de lugar. Se los recomiendo que lo hagan no se van arrepentir.



che si podes decinos cual pcb utilizaste y los componentes y alfuna foto aver com ote quedo  saludos


----------



## juan_inf (Feb 9, 2010)

realize este http://320volt.com/stk42xx-serisi/ , tenes que descargar donde dice " *Buradan* " y "  Sprint Layout Viewer " darle click con el mouse, mas sencillo imposible, tene en cuenta las recomendaciones que te hice porque después te limas al dope porque anda 100% si seguis las indicaciones,  aparte ya lo chequee con el datasheet y es igual para la clase de integrados que aparece , leelo primero y te vas a dar cuenta. Saludos

 a las fotos http://img191.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=imagen373.jpg encontre estas que estan con resistencia de 10w pero no le pongas esas porque dan zumbido cambiala por las de 5w (es una foto vieja cualquier cosa si tenes duda te mando una actual cuando habrá el ampli ) .


----------



## TecNICO (Feb 18, 2010)

Hola juan_inf estoy por armar este ampli, queria saber sobre el circuito de proteccion y muting el problema es que no consigo esos transistores y diodos, tienen algun remprazo estos componentes? 

Saludos


----------



## juan_inf (Feb 21, 2010)

hola TecNico, Yo sinceramente no consegui los diodos y por edne no hice el circuito de proteccion y muting , simplemente realize la Sample Application Circuit del datasheet y no me sature buscancandolos. Suerte si lo encontras y si ya lo terminastes manda fotos a haber como te quedo. Saludos y perdon por tardar en constestar


----------



## ALIEM (Oct 7, 2010)

hola   compañeros tengo  una  pequeña  inquietud la  medidas  del  pcb para del  stk 4231 de cuanto tiene  que ser,  digo  esto  porque    los  pcb aquí  publicados  no  tiene  la  medida   siempre  me  han  gustado  los  amplificadores  con  stk

compañeros  no  me  an  aclarado  la  duda   cuanto  tiene  que ser  la  medida del  pcb   compañero  yo  la  calculo  como  de  8 por  8 pero  no  estoy  muy  seguro   si me  pueden  dar la  mano


----------



## juanchilp (Oct 31, 2010)

te adjunto el pcb con el programa Sprint Layout Viewer que esta la medida apropiada para la colocación de todos los componentes, está en versión estereo y cuadrafonico. Si haces la cuadrafonico acordate del alambre esmaltado que no esta mesionado en el layout. Saludos y  suerte


----------



## jesus herney (Ene 26, 2011)

oye viktor_284 esas resistencias que se ven en la foto pegadas por debajo de que valor son  hay algún inconveniente si no se las coloco


----------



## SA7AN (Mar 10, 2011)

En breve me armo alguno de estos para mi sintetizador
Unas preguntas a ver que me recomiendan.
Aqui en Formosa (Argentina) consigo (de los tres integrados que pueden servirme):

STK4211 (2x70w) a 45, 55 y 110$
STK4231 (2x100w) a 74 y 108$
STK4241 (2x120W) a 96$

Estoy considerando armar el del 4231 el problema es la diferencia de precios, deveria comprar el mas caro?
cabe aclarar que pensaba armarle unos parlantes de 150W 8ohm y que no tengo pensado usarlos al voltaje maximo, algo livianito. nada de 4ohm y la fuente cerca de 45v por rama.

Otra cosa que me hace dudar es: considerando el precio, veo que me conviene el stk4241 (96$) en lugar de comprar el 4231 (108$) es un gran dilema, ni que hablar del STK4211 por 45 pesos, me armo 10 y salgo de dj con 1400 watts rms 

Bromas aparte... que me recomiendan.?

Saludos y desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## juanchilp (Mar 10, 2011)

pregunta en diferentes casas de electronica, aca en La Plata me salio el stk 4231II $ 15 en un lado , después me salio $ 30 en otro, y me termine comprando otro mas pero el stk4221II que me salio $45. Todos Falsos , pero andan muy bien. Saludos


----------



## SA7AN (Mar 11, 2011)

Esos precios me los dieron todos en el mismo local, eso me falto aclararlo, de ahi nomas venia mi preocupacion, si me decis que andan bien ya me alcanza. lo que no queria era comprar el mas barato y que al pisar los 80w (stk4231) se me reviente el stk.

Ya me lo habia dicho mi hermano, comprate el mas barato, lo probas livianito y lo vendes. y con eso te compras el mas caro y lo usas para vos. 
Es un hdp mi hermano. 

El lunes voy a comprar el 4231 entonces, mientras tanto a hacer la placa se ha dicho. Cual placa me recomendas. yo tengo un rar que dice 320volt.com y tiene un diseño interesante. lo dejo abajo. adapte la placa para que mida 10x15cm que es el tamaño que yo consigo las placas virgen.

Saludos y gracias por la respuesta. de todas formas si alguien tiene otra opinion, estare escuchando, hasta el lunes, de ahi ocupado armando y despues ya sordo, (espero)


----------



## Vengador (Mar 17, 2011)

lus2134 dijo:


> aqui tambien un pcb para stk4231



Podrias adjuntar todo?? la pcb, layout con valores de los componentes y el orden que tiene cada uno, gracias saludos.


----------



## juanchilp (Mar 17, 2011)

en la pagina 2, subi en un archivo .rar, contiene el pcb , layout de la pagina web 320voult. Descarcalo de ahi que anda.Saludos


----------



## Vengador (Mar 18, 2011)

juanchilp dijo:


> en la pagina 2, subi en un archivo .rar, contiene el pcb , layout de la pagina web 320voult. Descarcalo de ahi que anda.Saludos



ok. gracias ya lo descarge, solo que tengo algunas dudas, como lo imprimo? Se puede pasar a formato PDF? o si lo imprimo directo del programa me sale a escala real?
Otra duda quer tengo es: dodne esta el archivo dodne indica el valor de cada componente? Ya tengo el stk 4231 II, espero tu respuesta para poner manos a la obra y comenzar este amp. Saludos


----------



## juanchilp (Mar 19, 2011)

Vengador aca esta todo explicado http://320volt.com/stk42xx-serisi/ , Saludos


----------



## Vengador (Mar 20, 2011)

Gracias, ya esptoy en proceso de elaboracion de este amp,cons respecto a los bobina de 3 micro henrrios, encontre este programa http://bobcal-ver.software.informer.com/2.0/download/, espero le sirva a alguien en sus proyectos, solo tengo la duda de por que tiene 2 valores de diametro. Saludos, si alguno sabe como obtener lso datos digalo.


----------



## Vengador (Mar 21, 2011)

Ya inicie con la PCB, falta soldar algunos componentes,he estado leyendo algunos temas del foro y veo que hay circuitos protectores para bocinas. En el data del stk 4231 viene un circuito extra, protector de parlantes y otro que no se para sea, alguin puede explicarme esos detalles? (Alguna pcb del protector de parlantes para el stk 4231) Tambien en la pcb viene un terminal que dice muting para que es? o donde va conectada?. Gracias por las respuestas y el interes. Saludos


----------



## jesus herney (Mar 23, 2011)

Bueno yo también estoy armando este amplificador con el 4231 un poco enredado con el esquema pero ahí voy anexo una foto de como esta quedando    saludos...


----------



## Vengador (Abr 20, 2011)

1.- Me afectaria poner las R13, R14,R15 y R16 de 1/4 de watt?? en vez de 1/2 (4.7 ohm)


----------



## jesus herney (Abr 20, 2011)

ummm yo coloque r13 y r16 de 1/4 de vatio trabaja bien las otras dos si las puse de 1/2 vatio hoy precisamente lo ensaye un rato y suena muy bien otracosa que no le coloque fue c7 y c17.
saludoss


----------



## Vengador (May 19, 2011)

Aca unas fotos del mio. Como conecto este preamp??? Saludos Gracias al foro


----------



## juanchilp (May 19, 2011)

ese disipador que le pusistes es demasiado chico, fijate el de la foto que le puse y apesar su tamaño lo calienta muchisimo sin los coolers.El pre-amplificador lo conectas de la siguiente manera, la entrada del amplificador le ingresas la salida del pre-amplificador y a la entrada del mismo puede ser un mp3, la placa de sonido de la pc , o lo que quieras. Saludos


----------



## Vengador (May 20, 2011)

juanchilp. puedes adjuntar una imagen donde muestres la salida del preamplificador " Atomic 16" (la terminal de salida.


----------



## juanchilp (May 21, 2011)

mirate este video y vas a entender http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_ta01.php , realizé pre-amplificador con el TA7630P y verdaderamente sorprende el realze de agudos, pero en desempeño de potencia me gusto mas el pre-amplificador rotel de mariano ya que exita mas la entrada del amplificador que el TA7630P a mi parecer... Saludos y suerte


----------



## Vengador (May 26, 2011)

Ya lei el post q*UE* muestras, pero sigo son entender como conectar mi preamp al stk 4231 , espero su ayuda Saludos Gracias ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## juanchilp (May 27, 2011)

la entrada del amplificador le ingresas la salida del pre-amplificador y a la entrada del mismo puede ser un mp3, la placa de sonido de la pc , o lo que quieras. Saludos


----------



## Vengador (May 27, 2011)

Exacto eso ya lo se, lo que no se. Cual es la salida del preampplificador ??? Gracias por las respuestas


----------



## juanchilp (May 27, 2011)

vengador tira mas datos todavía no conseguí la bola de cristal, que pre-amplificador vas hacer ? dijate en el diagrama o en el layout que tiene que decir ( input /out )


----------



## electromecanico (May 27, 2011)

juanchilp dijo:


> vengador tira mas datos todavía no conseguí la bola de cristal, que pre-amplificador vas hacer ? dijate en el diagrama o en el layout que tiene que decir ( input /out )



sabias palabras  input /out


----------



## juanchilp (May 27, 2011)

electromecanico dijo:


> sabias palabras  input /out



si se input/out ? no quise de dicir que eran sinonimos, que no se mal entienda


----------



## electromecanico (May 27, 2011)

juanchilp dijo:


> si se input/out ? no quise de dicir que eran sinonimos, que no se mal entienda



 me dio gracias nomas fue un comentario naif....sin mas..


----------



## Vengador (May 27, 2011)

OKOK. Aca una imagen del preamplificador ( Soldano atomic 16 ). En pocas palabras quiero conectar el preamplificador de Soldano  Atomic 16 al stk 4231,pero quiero que sea con los 3 bulbos. Si solo tomo las 2 valvulas la salidas (seria  en el ultimo pot ) pero al tomar en cuentas las 3 valvulas donde es la salida? O me recomiendan solo dejar las 2 primera valvulas? 
Creo que la 3ra valvula es para acoplar la etapa de potencia con las 2 EL34. Espero su ayuda compañeros. Saludos. PD. Adjunto una imagen del preamp


----------



## electromecanico (May 28, 2011)

y v1 y v2 que valvula son y que queres conectar en este pre una guitarra


----------



## Vengador (May 29, 2011)

Son 12ax7, y si una guitarra, Soldano


----------



## electromecanico (May 29, 2011)

pre simple y completito  

http://img442.imageshack.us/i/esquemadividido1.jpg/
http://img404.imageshack.us/i/esquemadividido2.jpg/
http://img257.imageshack.us/i/esquemadividido3.jpg/
http://img87.imageshack.us/i/etapael84switch.png/


----------



## SA7AN (Jun 11, 2011)

Bastante tiempo paso, me puse a armar otras cosas porque no llegaban los STK o llegaban muy caros, pero finalmente ayer me compre el stk4231v a 70$, la pcb ya la tengo echa desde la oootra vez 
Temino unos proyectos con tda 2050 y me pongo a full con esto. gracias a todos por tanta info (creo que es uno de los pocos temas en los que no se armo el quilombo de (anda/no anda) jajaja.
Bueno, Ni bien empiece con esto me vuelvo a pasar, saludos


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 11, 2011)

a la espera de fotos...!!!!!


----------



## naikon (Jun 11, 2011)

Yo también estoy armando ya mi proyecto de STK... pero va lento porque ando muy atareado con la facultad y demás cosas.. cuando tenga todo andando, subiré fotos.. el mio es con un STK 4231II... el cual pagué $105 (había otros de $70, $80.. pero preferí probar este)..

Saludos! estoy ansioso con este proyecto esperemos que ande bien


----------



## juanchilp (Jun 12, 2011)

naikon dijo:


> Yo también estoy armando ya mi proyecto de STK... pero va lento porque ando muy atareado con la facultad y demás cosas.. cuando tenga todo andando, subiré fotos.. el mio es con un STK 4231II... el cual pagué $105 (había otros de $70, $80.. pero preferí probar este)..
> 
> Saludos! estoy ansioso con este proyecto esperemos que ande bien





Me parece extremadamente caro lo que te cobraron por el IC , pero se escucha de primera, Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jun 12, 2011)

No, Juanchilp, es más o menos lo que cuestan esos integrados. Entre $80 y $120 está casi toda la familia STK. Para salir de dudas, revisá las listas de precios de proveedores *serios* de afuera.

Los muy baratos que se ven por ahí suelen ser "un poquito" truchos (o se les quedó sin actualizar el precio).

Saludos


----------



## naikon (Jun 22, 2011)

Buenas genteeee!! bueno hoy escribo para contarles que hice mi primer (va, segunda, ya contare porque..) prueba del STK4231II.... ando con poco tiempo debido a la facultad y el trabajo, pero me hice unos minutos por día para terminar el amplificador y ya hice algunas pruebas de sonido, no pude poner muy fuerte aún ya que los momentos que probé fueron de siesta y de noche (o sea justo cuando mis padres están acostados jaja)...

La placa anda a la 1ra, si ponen todo como debe ser.. les quiero contar una anécdota también, resulta que como tenía dudas a cerca de la bobina y lei que las fuentes de alimentación de pc traian (ahi me quise matar, ya que hace 2 meses había tirado como 15 placas de fuentes atx jeje) y que se puede hacer asi y asa... decidi preguntar en una casa de electrónica de mi ciudad, resultado me dicen que tenian una de 3.3uH... fui a comprar y me llevo la sorpresa de que la "bobina" tenia forma de resistencia (sisi, de una resistencia de metal film común y corriente) pero con otras bandas de colores y la bobina en si era de color verde... bueno en fin, la compré ($1.50 argentinos) y la coloque en la placa... cuando la pruebo finalmente sin el foco de protección andaba bien y me dije a mi mismo "wooowww que bueno" pero la felicidad no duró mucho, luego para probar la conecte a un subwoofer de 12" que tengo y al darle mucho volumen (al máximo, desde la salida de pc sin un pre) escucho después de 20 seg de musica fuerte un "plafffff" y miro la placa y veo un humo negro negro que sale de esa "bobina" y empieza a haber un olor a podrido mal mal jajajaja... eso fue ayer, hoy finalmente arme la bobina como debe ser... y de todos los datos que encontré al final la arme asi:

Alambre cobre esmaltado 1.5mm, 25 vueltas sobre núcleo de aire de 10mm (en mi caso usé una mecha de 10mm para hacer las vueltas)

Aparentemente anda bien y no tiene interferencias, pero las pruebas reales vendrán en los siguientes días (o semanas depende del tiempo).

A continuación adjunto un .rar con el pcb para imprimir, el esquemático que use y un archivo .txt que hice yo, donde pongo las resistencias y las ubicaciones, es decir, se especifica POR EJEMPLO que la resistencia xxxx es r1,r6,r8 ... etc etc, eso es para ganar tiempo a la hora de armar.. por ahí me faltó algún que otro capacitor ponerlo en el .txt, pero está la mayoría.

Finalmente, fotos no voy a poner por el momento ya que está un poco desprolijo donde estoy haciendo las pruebas...

P.D: Las bobinas al quedarme un poco largas las puse paradas, aparentemente esto no afecta el rendimiento 

Saludos y espero les sea de utilidad.

Bueno finalmente no me aguanté las ganas y como (supongo) van a pedir fotos, subo dos... pero no se me enojen si ven que está puesto de una forma fea el disipador, está todo a modo de prueba. Ese disipador estaba puesto en un equipo SONY con un STK412-150 el cual entrega 150+150w en 6ohms, vamos a ver si ese mismo disipador me sirve para este de 100+100 en 8ohms.

Saludos nuevamente! 

Ahora haciendo una nueva prueba pero con unas columnas de sonido, escucho una interferencia que antes con el sub no escuchaba... claro esto supongo se debe a que en este parlante escucho todo el rango auditivo... alguien puede darme una idea del porque de esta interferencia? suena a una oscilacion y por ahi hace algunos mini picos de sonidos tipo pitidos

La fuente actualmente esta con 8000uF por rama... pero no le puse ningun capacitor extra (de 100nF y cosas asi)

Otro detalle es que si el amplificador lo tengo sin carga, es decir sin conectarlo a nada, hace una interferencia horrible...

Saludos, espero poder resolver esta inquietud

Bueno, siguiendo con los problemas, aparentemente el disipador que ven en la foto no me es valido para este stk, aun con un cooler esos de fuente de pc levanta bastante temperatura, al máximo con 1 tema de música, luego de unos 10 minutos de escuchar música, el disipador esta muy caliente... si lo agarro con la mano puedo sostenerlo pero esta casi que quema la mano... según un amigo esto es porque el disipador tiene las aletas muy finas y no logra disipar la potencia.. y es raro, ya que estaba en un SONY con un stk mucho mas grande


----------



## naikon (Jun 22, 2011)

Nuevamente yo, les comento que logre sacar casi toda la interferencia.. como? mande a masa la malla del cable de entrada de cada canal y el disipador...

Ahora tengo otro problema (no me peguen )... resulta que si el amplificador lo tengo sin conectarlo a la pc (porque ahora uso la pc) hace un ruido feo feo de interferencia fuerte... pero si lo conecto se calla.. solo queda un pequeño "shhhhhh" de fondo... y cuando silencio la consola de windows (estando conectado el ampli) no hace absolutamente NINGUN ruidito..

Alguien puede darme una mano, gracias! y perdón por tantas molestias..


----------



## juanchilp (Jun 22, 2011)

ese "shhh" de fondo lo produce la consola o el amplificador ?


----------



## naikon (Jun 22, 2011)

Hola juan.. te comento volvi a probar bien y pasa lo siguiente..

Con el ampli conectado a la pc.. si la consola de windows (la de sonido, pero de windows me refiero) esta a algún volumen xxxxx (alto, bajo, medio, etc) se escucha un "sssssssssss" de fondo.. no tan fuerte pero si molesto... algo asi como lo que escuchábamos en los aiwa antes cuando ponías fuerte, ese típico "SSSSS!!!!"... ahora, si silencio la consola de windows... CASI no se escucha nada.. si pongo la oreja en el parlante si logro escuchar un pequeño ruidito molesto tipo "shhhh" (difiere un poquito del anterior "SSS") y por ahi se escucha "shrrr shrrr shrrrr"..

Probé conectando el ampli a mi celular... y cuando reproduce, también hace ese ruido "SSSS" y cuando paro la música... no lo hace, solo queda la otra interferencia aparentemente...

Capas tenga que poner capacitores de 100nF en la fuente, vos que decis??

o a lo mejor mis cables de alimentación después de la etapa de filtrado son muy largos.. ya que es solo una prueba lo que estoy haciendo, debe tener medio metro.. un poquito menos cada cable... el grosor no es, son de 1.5mm

Otra cosa muy rara es... si no tengo carga.. es decir si NO tengo NADA conectado al parlante hace un HORRIBLE y FUERTE ruido a interferencia (tipo masa) como si fuera que lo estoy tocando con la mano, pero no lo estoy tocando ni nada... y cuando lo conecto a la PC o al celular, se calla ese ruido.. (el ruido FUERTE FUERTE de masa)...

No creo que tenga nada que ver pero un dato mas es que no tiene ningún potenciómetro a la entrada el ampli todavía, asi que solo me manejo con el audio de la pc o del cel..

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## juanchilp (Jun 23, 2011)

naikon yo realizé este amplificador y tuve el mismo problema con la placa de sonido de la pc, lo primero que tenes que hacer antes de tocar mas cosas es probar cambiando el cable mayado de entrada por uno que tenga doble masa, ya que seguramente es un problema de tierra, podes hacer un primer testeo probalo con un mp3 si el ruido desaparece un 100% al no tener masa el mp3 no se tendria que escuchar ningun ruido raro empeza por eso asi no vas tocando la fuente, luego que lo probastes con el mp3 pruebalo con la pc, el filtrado de la fuente se recomiendo un minimo de 10000uf por carril, y si queres podes colocar un capacitor de 100nf pero en mi caso no afecto en nada, cuando realizes eso comenta como te fue y vas en partes descartando posibles problemas. Saludos


----------



## naikon (Jun 23, 2011)

Juan nuevamente gracias por responder.. te cuento que el cable que uso para la entrada del amplificador es doble mallado.. tiene una malla de cobre y luego una malla de (supongo) una especie de nilon...

Logre algunos avances, no se si tengo que estar medianamente animado o mas desanimado.. paso a contar lo que hice ...

- Acorte los cables de alimentacion despues de rectificado, quedaron en 10cm mas o menos
- Puse capacitores de 100nF en la fuente (o sea... en cada rama, positiva y negativa, donde estan los condensadores)
- Probe el integrado sin disipador para ver si hacia interferencia (obviamente no puse musica fuerte, porque se quemaria)
- Puse una masa directa de la malla al punto medio de los condensadores...

Logre quitar casi TODO el ruido poniendo un cable masa desde el toma corriente de la pared al punto neutro de los condensadores, (esa misma masa va a la malla del cable blindado) con esto, sin tener carga alguna... no hace ningun ruido.. pero no entiendo nada ahora... por poner un ejemplo, tengo prestado un amplificador de mi hermano, el mismo es un TECHNICS de 60+60 rms me parece, ese amplificador, no tiene masa a la pared... es decir su cable de conexion solo lleva 2 cables.. sin tierra a parte, y no hace interferencia alguna :S

El amplificador de mnicolau con TDA7294 no lo tengo con masa a parte a la pared y no hace interferencia tampoco :S

Ahora lo curioso es que, estando asi, sin que haga ruido.. si conecto algun cable RCA a la entrada del amplificador, se escucha un ruido de masa (interferencia) este o no, conectado a la pc (se entiende? solo el cable rca de 1.5mts que tengo, al conectarlo a la ficha rca de entrada del ampli stk4231, ya hace interferencia :S)

Probe reproducir con el celular musica, tambien hace interferencia, menos... pero la hace


Ya no se que hacer.. me desanima no poder encontrar la solucion, pero veremos que acontece..

Gracias y sigamos viendo a ver si le encontramos la falla a esto.. saludos!! 

Las resistencias de 0.22ohm/5watts pueden ser causantes de algo?? esas resistencias las saque de otro circuito.. pero las medí y me parece estaban bien

haa me olvidaba... por mas que baje o no la consola de windows ahora (el sonido) igual al estar conectado el ampli, tengo ruido de masa molesto... solo se calla cuando no tengo NADA conectado al amplificador...

Ahora si estoy desconcertado :S

parece a propósito :O sigo "descubriendo" cosas sobremesa tengo unos parlantes HANXO de unos 60RMS.. la cuestión es que son amplificados, y poniendo MUY cerca mi oreja logro escuchar el mismo ruidito que hace el amplificador al estar totalmente desconectado :O.. así que evidentemente es normal que tenga alguito de interferencia... en vació claro

Pero sigo con el problema de que al conectar a la pc, se escucha una interferencia fuerte, esto antes no ocurria... si le doy volumen suena fuerte la música, así que de andar anda, pero mal..

Saludos!

Pensaba que podría ser la bobina pero no creo.. lo curioso es que ahora ni siquiera puedo escuchar música sin interferencia alta.. y antes si podía.. y si mejor dejo este proyecto y me pongo a ver alguno transistorizado? aunque no se la verdad, tanto esfuerzo y no valdria la pena dejarlo de lado jejeje...

Perdón por tantos comentarios.. estoy dando vueltas sin saber que hacer.. mire el circuito varias veces, y parece estar todo bien.. reestañé algunas patas del STK por las dudas.. pero todo sigue igual 

*NOVEDADES*

Aislé el STK con mica, y conectandolo al celular ahora, no hace ruido... hace un pequeñito ruido de fondo (un "SSS") pero eso es normal me parece, el parlante de sobremesa hace lo mismo... sin embargo, conectandolo a la pc hace ruido a masa feo..

Creo que al fin, tenemos un avance bastante favorable, no?

Otra cosa, si conecto el ampli a mi subwoofer, el parlante ni se entera de la interferencia (claro supongo por el tema de que no llega a reproducir la frecuencia de la interferencia)

Saludos!!


----------



## jesus herney (Jun 23, 2011)

les cuento que hace algunos días también acabe de armar este ampli y aunque no lo he colocado en su gabinete ya lo ensaye como dos horas y suena muy lindo cero ruidos muy buena potencia, lo alimente con un trafo de 37 + 37 AC rectificado en los electrolíticos mide 50+50 DC, no se de cuantos amperios pero creo que esta sobrado a este ampli hay que ponerle un control de volumen en la entrada para cuando no tenga señal no haga rumbidos ya así poder atenuar el sonido. la vovina la hice fijándome en un amplificador de 100 vatios que tenia, son 12 vueltas de alambre No 18 aprox les dejo una foto para que se hagan una idea


----------



## naikon (Jun 23, 2011)

Jesus una consulta.. la bobina la hiciste sobre la resistencia? yo al final mas o menos logre sacar el ruido pero cuando lo conecto a la pc hace ruido a masa.. capas me falta un pre :/

Otra consulta, vos tenes puesto algun cable a tierra para descargar las masas??

P.D: que lindo disipador que tenes, de que era?

Saludos! espero algunas respuestas por mis inquietudes del post anterior mio..

P.D1: Felicidades jesus por el ampli.


----------



## jesus herney (Jun 23, 2011)

naikon ""buenas"" como decimos acá en Colombia, si mira la resistencia de 4.7 esta dentro de la vovina es de medio vatio la pase por medio de la vovina, el ruido no es por la vovina incluso yo he visto etapas que ni siquiera la traen yo hice las pruebas así sin pre le conecte un dvd y nomas en los próximos días le asignare un gabinete subiré un par de fotos porsupuesto.

no le conecte ningún cable a tierra 

el disipador es de un amplificador de carro 1.000 watts ( eso era lo que decía la tapa jeje) acá les decimos planta de sonido era de un amigo lo des armo y me regalo el disipador es de aluminio muy grueso por seguridad le colocare también un cooler para que mantenga fresco.

en cuanto al ruidito ese creo que debes probar colocándole una resistencia de 1.5k ó 2.2k en cada una de las entradas y a masa.

saludos


----------



## naikon (Jun 23, 2011)

O sea vos decís, entre el polo positivo de la entrada y el neutro del amplificador?

Que lindo disipador el que tenes.

Yo pensé que el problema podría venir por las bobinas pero si vos decis que no jeje, no es eso.. lo curioso fue como cambió todo cuando le puse mica al STK, siendo que los STK's no suelen llevar mica..

Saludos, veré que puedo probar mañana.


----------



## naikon (Jun 24, 2011)

No hay caso, ahora con el celular no hace interferencias, pero con la pc si.. probe poner un cable extra en la pc hacia la pared de masa y sigue haciendo ruido

Lo curioso ahora es que antes si silenciaba la consola de windows en sonido.. no hacia ruido alguno y ahora silencie o no, hace interferencia...

Probé con la notebook de mi papa, y anda bien (la probé solo con batería, sin conectarla al transformador) y si silencio ahí la consola de windows, no se escucha naaaada...

Se me quemaron las ideas


----------



## juanchilp (Jun 24, 2011)

naikon entonces es problema radica en la fuente de la pc, si con los demas reproductores anda bien, tendrias que cambiar la fuente o ver si podes unificar masa o de hecho filtrar mejor la fuente de pc


----------



## naikon (Jun 24, 2011)

entiendo, lo raro es que anteriormente ayer probando, no hacia esto.. pero hacia otros ruidos raros..

Una consulta, por que puede ser que conectando asi, si hace ruido pero si conecto el amplificador de mi hermano (o bien el que arme con el tda de mnicolau, o bien mis parlantes hanxo.. etc) no hacen ruidos al conectar a la pc?

Saludos, gracias por la ayuda..

Me faltaría probar lo de las resistencias en las entradas.. a ver que resultado da...


----------



## juanchilp (Jun 24, 2011)

a mi también me parece raro y nose responderte esa pregunta, habría que analizarlo minuciosamente,no probe puntenado los masa en forma de estrella con la entrada este amplificador, tendria que ver cuando tenga un poco mas de tiempo si se soluciona el problema de ese modo, el amplificador con mi stk 4221 también tiene la misma patologia en una pc de escritorio se escucha la interferencia , y en otros reproductores o otras pc no, igualemente te digo que poniendole pre-amplificador lo unico que haces es amplificar mas la interferencia, Saludos


----------



## naikon (Jun 24, 2011)

Voy a probar con las resistencias de 1.5k y 2.2k esta tarde a ver si mejora la cosa.. y probablemente pruebe con un poco mas de filtrado.

Juan cuantos uF estas usando vos?


----------



## juanchilp (Jun 24, 2011)

estoy usando 18800uf por carril, igualmente la interferencia no viene de la fuente y la bobina no tiene nada que ver, tuve el mismo problema que vos y como me dio fiaca de "ver" porque sucedia ese problema en una pc de escritorio directamente lo puse en otra pc y listo, no creo que las resistencias tengan algo que ver, tal vez este integrado es muy suceptible, en la pc que lo probaba que habia interferencia la placa de sonido era externa una sound blaster de 24 bit tal vez podia llegar hacer la causante pero en otros amplificadores andaba lo mas bien. Espero que lo puedas solucionar


----------



## naikon (Jun 24, 2011)

Hola Juan, estas usando 18800uF por RAMA??  no es mucho?? se que cuanto mas mejor jeje.. por otro lado te cuento que finalmente anda todo re bien, lo estuve probando media hora mas o menos a la tarde hoy y funciona bien el amplificador, logre solucionar el problema de la interferencia  ....lo que si, no se si es por la ganancia o que que cuando pongo el volumen a mas de 3/4 ya empieza a saturar un poco (o tal ves sea por el filtrado, tengo 8000uF por rama) (el transformador era de una potencia marca RCA que teoricamente me dijeron, entregaba 200+200w rms)

*LA SOLUCION* fue poner como me dijo *Jesus Herney, *resistencias de 1.5K en la entrada entre masa y positivo de cada canal, asi se soluciono todo.

GRACIAS jesus por darme ese dato, poniendo esas resistencias se soluciono TODO.

Cuando pongo al máximo nomas se escucha el tipico "ssss" de cualquier equipo de musica cuando lo pones al maximo.

Gracias a todos por aportar datos, por alentarme.

P.D: Me parece o este amplificador asi como viene tiene la ganancia bastante alta?? me parece que no le hace falta un pre.. capas con un simple ecualizador ya ande bien.

Saludos a todos!!!


----------



## juanchilp (Jun 24, 2011)

naikon entonces voy a probar poner una resistencia de 1.5k en paralelo en cada entrada   seguramente ahora pobré usar éste ampli en la pc que me causaba el mismo problema de interferencia, a maxima potencia ni siquiera se escucha un "ssss" o " hummm " al poner la oreja en el parlante eso es porque fui medio quisquilloso y le agregue 18800 uf por rama y sin duda el realze de graves es notorio, igualemente influye si usas parlantes berretas je , me alegro que hayas podido solucionar ese problema facilitandomelo


----------



## naikon (Jun 24, 2011)

si capas vos no escuchas el "SSSS" por la cantidad de uF que tenes en el filtrado.

Antes de usar resistencias de 1.5k probé con resistencias de 1k y dio el mismo resultado, asi que proba con la que primero tengas al lado 

Con respecto a los parlantes, son 2 columnas marca PURE ACOUSTICS modelo XTI 100F, son estilo home theater, de 3 vias. Teoricamente dicen soportar 250w rms, pero no soportan eso ni en chiste, deben soportar como mucho 100w supongo yo, y la gente que habla en los foros.

Podrias pasarme el PCB de tu etapa de alimentacion del stk?

Saludos! y cuando pruebes lo de las resistencias dejalo asentado aca a ver como te fue


----------



## juanchilp (Jun 24, 2011)

yo tambien me iba a comprar esas columnas, ¿ se escuchan bien ? por lo que veo precio y calidad se ve exelente, la fuente la realizé como dijo fogonazo los cables de masa salen del centro de la fuente en forma de estralla, no encuentro el pcb en este momento , mañana lo busco mejor y te lo paso bien, te muestro 3 fotos como esta la fuente, la que esta en .rar esta del lado de las pistas para que observes, si queres las podes estañar las pistas, igualmente como esta anda muy bien. Saludos


----------



## naikon (Jun 24, 2011)

Son muy buenas columnas, por el precio que tienen es como dicen, no hay nada mejor.. yo dudaba bastante en comprarlas, y ahora que las compre, no me arrepiento para nada, las disfruto muchisimo.

Me gusto mucho la etapa de alimentacion que tenes.

Vos le pusiste algun pre, o control de tonos al stk?? yo estoy pensando a futuro armarme el pre HiFi rotel, ya que es sencillo y es bueno segun lei.

Por otro lado, vos podes poner al maximo el STK sin que distorsione con tus parlantes??

Gracias por responder.


----------



## juanchilp (Jun 25, 2011)

naikon no lo eh puesto a maximo ya que me desconaria los parlantes que tengo , que teoricamente son de 200rms pero no llega a soportar ni 60 rms y en maximo se torna insoportable para los oidos, lo estoy usando con el pre Hifi rotel de mariano y exita exelente la entrada, pero ya que dispones de esas columnas y no podes ponerlo tan fuerte te recomiendo que lo hagas con un TA7630P ya que el realze de agudos es superior y los graves aceptables, no exita tanto como el pre rotel de mariano pero en tu caso no va hacer falta.  Mas adelante tal vez me compre unas columnas de esas para mi pieza de seguro no me voy arrepentir.


----------



## naikon (Jun 25, 2011)

Hola juan, gracias por responder..

Si estas columnas declaran unos supuestos 250w rms, pero como te comenté dudo mucho que lleguen ni a 100, 120rms.. jejeje... por otro lado, el tema de que distorsiona habra que ver si es por las columnas o tal ves por falta de filtrado (como ya conté tengo actualmente 8000uF por rama, la idea es tener 9400uF por rama mas adelante).. No creo que sea el transformador ya que al que se lo compré me conto que lo sacaron de una potencia de 200+200 

Voy a investigar el tema del pre que me comentaste, y sino de ultima armo el rotel que por todos lados dicen que anda muy muy muy bien..

Ahora insisto, no tiene muy alta la ganancia este circuito?  (pienso en esto ya que justamente el pre, preamplifica la señal y ya si la ganancia la tiene bastante alta.. imaginate con el pre lo que va a ser subir el potenciometro del volumen, apenas lo suba va a sonar re fuerte jejeje)

Me gusta mucho tu gabinete asi todo en aluminio, yo tengo pensado armar uno pero en madera (por cuestiones de $$$$$).. 

Vamos a ver que sale mas adelante, cualquier avance lo comento aca.

Saludos!


----------



## juanchilp (Jun 25, 2011)

naikon creo que estas confundiendo distorsión con "ruido" te comento que este amplificador teoricamente es de 0.4% en 20 kHz, el pre-rotel de mariano es muy bueno , pero para usarlo con esas columnas si fuera vos me inclinaria por éste pre-amplificador http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_ta01.php , vos hace lo que te parece , realizé los dos pre-amplificadores el de mariano y el de la pagina antes pensionada y los dos suenan muy bien. Ese ruido que escuchas seguramente es por falta de filtrado en la fuente, a mi me paso que con 10000uf por rama podia escuchar un "ssss" y para sacarlo completamente le agregue 8800uf mas por rama y desaparecio el ruido.


----------



## naikon (Jun 25, 2011)

Hola juan, gracias por el link, no sabia que era de videorockola, seguro entonces es un proyecto bueno.

Revisando el enlace que dejaste, veo que usa todos potenciometros simples (no stéreos) eso me gusta en el diseño, y por el hecho de que con una sola placa maneja los 2 canales.

Tenes idea como anular el balance? capas tenga que puentear algo nomas, ya que eso no lo utilizaría.

Saludos! y gracias por todo!


----------



## juanchilp (Jun 26, 2011)

te recomiendo no anular el balance ya que es probable que puedas llegar a tener alguna que otra complicación, a mi me gusta mucho ese pre-amplificador pero vos manejate a la hora de elegir el pre-amplificar, no es que le este tirando flores ah ese pre-amplificador pero me gusta mucho como suena, igualemente no me tiene que gustar a mí sino que te tiene que gustar a vos. Saludos naikon


----------



## SA7AN (Jul 21, 2011)

La forma mas simple de anular el control de balance de un pre es colocar dos resistencias de la mitad del valor del potenciometro recomendado, uniendo un pin de una resistencia con un pin de la otra, y colocando esa union en la placa como si fuera el "cursor" del potenciometro (asi actuaria como que el pote esta a medio camino, que en el pote de balance seria "centrado) y las patas sobrantes como si fueran los otros contactos del potenciometro, saludos.


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 24, 2011)

pero si el balance solo manda el otro canal a masa se saca y listo..!! no pasa nada


----------



## hanton (Dic 14, 2011)

hola les cuento que arme el circuito pero con el stk 4221II y suena bastante bien hoy estuve soldando las piezas por un par de horas hasta que llego la hora de la prueba de fuego salio andando a la primera y eso que el circuito impreso lo hice a mi gusto para que no quedara tan grande como el que tienen posteado despues colocare fotos del circuito 

saludos que se encuentren bien


----------



## fas0 (Dic 15, 2011)

no pongas en word, o de ultima usás el word y guardalo como pdf... muchas veces no se pueden ver porque algunos tiene versiones distintas de word.

pdf mejor


----------



## hanton (Dic 15, 2011)

Ver el archivo adjunto stk4221II  pcb.pdf

bueno ay esta el diseño ojala les sirva y suba por que es primera ves que subo un archivo

saludos


----------



## fas0 (Dic 16, 2011)

bueno trabajo hanton. consulta : ¿tenés para compartir la fuente?


----------



## hanton (Dic 16, 2011)

Hola ojo que estaba mirando el pcb que subi y note que algunas pistas se ven muy juntas al pasarla a PDF no se si al imprimirlas quedan igual que la imagen que subi por que el cambio de formato no dejo tan exacto la pcb como la que arme el diseño es ese pero poner atencion al pasarla a la plancha 

no la fuente no la e hecho la probe con la que se ve en las fotos que era de un estereo que desarme el cual tenia el 4221  es pero es muy facil armarla el trafo es de 32+32 volts y 6 amperes aproximados dos condensadores de 10mil UF y el puente rectificador pueden verse en el data del integrado es muy facil

bueno saludos y espero que les sirva


----------



## fas0 (Ene 13, 2012)

ehh disculpen que reflote esto pero me agarró la duda, es sobre la bendita bobina... vengo de otro tema donde alguien decia que hay que armar (o por lo menos asi lo hizo y le funcionó) la bobina con *16 vueltas con calibre 18 o 19 (1mm)* y acá me encuentro con nikon que lo hizo con 25 de 1.5mm

mi duda es: *¿alcanzan 16 vueltas con 1.02mm (calibre 18)? *

PD busqué un poco sobre como calcular los mH y me es un poco complicado llevar a la practica las formulas.

en fin, ¿que opinan?

saludos.


----------



## hanton (Ene 13, 2012)

hola mira lo de la bobina me parece no ser tan relevante e visto varios equipos de sonido que debiesen ser en todas bobinas de 3 uh pero en todos son diferentes es mas algunos ni cuentan con la famosa bobina


----------



## fas0 (Ene 13, 2012)

hanton gracias por responder, peco de ignorante... ¿cual es función de la bobina? ¿pasa algo si la bobina está mal calculada? ¿La tuya como la hiciste?

saludos.


----------



## hanton (Ene 14, 2012)

tendrias que ver en el data del integrado pero ahora estoy armando el stk 404-130s en el data trae esa bobina pero del circuito de donde recupere ese integrado ni rastro de la bobina a si que puse una de un equipo viejo que traia otro stk aunque como digo nunca e encontrado una bobina igual a otra siendo la misma especificacion para todos casi todos los stk pero depende la fabrica de los estereos las hacen diferentes en mis fotos respondi a un usuario que me pregunto como estaba construida la bobina yo la medi con y di las espesificaciones pero como dije la saque tal cual de un amplificador en el que venia mi stk que recupere dale una vuelta a las fotos tal vez te sirva saludos


----------



## fas0 (Ene 14, 2012)

bueno muchas gracias, voy a revisar eso... de ultima si se presenta algun problema, le cambiaré las espiras. mi miedo pasa mas que nada por que no me queme o algo asi el integrado stk. 

saludos


----------



## Borisarg (May 12, 2012)

Hola, he decidido despues de 2 años de inactividad electrónica armar un STK. Me decidí por el STK4231-V. Tengo una duda, ustedes opinan que con un transformador con salida de 36+36 VCA 6 Amp alcanza para mover este ampli? Otra duda, no se que usar de disipador, no encuentro un lugar que venda algo apropiado, como puedo solucionar esto? Alguien conoce algun lugar en Argentina donde pueda comprar uno?

Muchas gracias, saludos!


----------



## hanton (May 12, 2012)

saludos

segun el data http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/41609/SANYO/STK4231V.html
funciona con +-51 volts cc para 8ohms asi poder entregar sus 100 watts y tu tranformador si no me equivoco entrega algo mas de 400 watts asi que no debiese tener problema.

lo del disipador lo podrias hacer con perfiles y angulos de aluminio de buen espesor los puesdes unir con tornillos y grasa conductiva

saludos


----------



## DARREN (Ago 14, 2020)

jesus herney dijo:


> les cuento que hace algunos días también acabe de armar este ampli y aunque no lo he colocado en su gabinete ya lo ensaye como dos horas y suena muy lindo cero ruidos muy buena potencia, lo alimente con un trafo de 37 + 37 AC rectificado en los electrolíticos mide 50+50 DC, no se de cuantos amperios pero creo que esta sobrado a este ampli hay que ponerle un control de volumen en la entrada para cuando no tenga señal no haga rumbidos ya así poder atenuar el sonido. la vovina la hice fijándome en un amplificador de 100 vatios que tenia, son 12 vueltas de alambre No 18 aprox les dejo una foto para que se hagan una idea


 


Que tal amigo estoy haciendo un ampli con el stk4231 me queda una duda de cual es el voltaje de los capacitores de 2,2uf , 100uf, 47uf ,  470pf de ante mano agradecerte por tu tiempo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2020)

DARREN dijo:


> Que tal amigo estoy haciendo un ampli con el stk4231 me queda una duda de cual es el voltaje de los capacitores de 2,2uf , 100uf, 47uf ,  470pf de ante mano agradecerte por tu tiempo.



Fijate con que voltaje se alimenta el STK y le aumentas un 25 o 30 %


----------



## DARREN (Ago 14, 2020)

Que tal gente esta es la mascara de componentes, dejo una lista de componentes, en los transistores donde no pongo el voltaje es porque no se si alguien me pudiera ayudar en ese tema se lo agradecería mucho, he visto que este stk trabaja con un voltaje de 75v, reitero si alguien pudiera ayudarme con este proyecto estaría muy agradecido.




DARREN dijo:


> Que tal gente esta es la mascara de componentes, dejo una lista de componentes, en los transistores donde no pongo el voltaje es porque no se si alguien me pudiera ayudar en ese tema se lo agradecería mucho, he visto que este stk trabaja con un voltaje de 75v, reitero si alguien pudiera ayudarme con este proyecto estaría muy agradecido.



Quise decir condensadores en vez de transistores.


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 15, 2020)

DARREN dijo:


> Que tal gente esta es la mascara de componentes, dejo una lista de componentes, en los transistores donde no pongo el voltaje es porque no se si alguien me pudiera ayudar en ese tema se lo agradecería mucho, he visto que este stk trabaja con un voltaje de 75v, reitero si alguien pudiera ayudarme con este proyecto estaría muy agradecido.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 195017Ver el archivo adjunto 195018
> 
> 
> ...



Con solo verlo parece un clon con un aire a chino los puedes colocar a 50V sin ningún problema.

2.2uF son a 50V.
100uF son a 50V / 63V
47uF son de 16V pero es mejor dejarlos de 50V

Ese PCB esta probado? Yo no haría un PCB sin tener referencias que haya sido construido, incluso me sembraste la espina y tengo un par de STK y lo voy a construir, tambien voy a usar un Modulo que tengo subo la foto de este mismo Fig 2 y un PCB que he hace un tiempo lo vi en la web para diseñarlo pero con puente rectificador Fig 1.



Fig 1



Fig 2


----------



## Gerson strauss (Ago 15, 2020)

Algo de información extra para el STK4231 II.


----------



## Jota Jota (Sep 9, 2020)

Muy buenas a todos, completando el tema comparto el PCB de la serie STK4201 II al STK4231 II implementado con el Protector y Mutting, basado en el Diagrama que amablemente Gerson strauss aporto.


----------



## Kitronica (Jun 15, 2021)

Jota Jota dijo:


> Con solo verlo parece un clon con un aire a chino los puedes colocar a 50V sin ningún problema.
> 
> 2.2uF son a 50V.
> 100uF son a 50V / 63V
> ...



Sera que de casualidad ¿Usted tiene información del pcb y diagrama de ese modulo armado? Se ve muy bueno para armarlo 

Vi que un Ruso lo puso a funcionar de casualidad Usted no ese ese Ruso  es broma.


----------



## Kitronica (Jun 18, 2021)

Despues de una larga investigación logre encontrar que ese módulo pertenece al Sony HCD-GRX7.

Información encontrada aquí mismo en el Foro: 






						Se puede reutilizar?, Que funcione solo?... Amplificador 120W Sony
					

Buenos días/ tardes/ Noches.  Quisiera opiniones o ayuda con respecto a un amplificador Sony de 120W...   Resumidamente el equipo de sonido empezó a dar problemas, se "tragaba los cds" (Se quedaban adentro :lol: ) y de un día para otro dejo de sonar... Intentamos mandarlo a reparar pero como...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				





Jota Jota dijo:


> Muy buenas a todos, completando el tema comparto el PCB de la serie STK4201 II al STK4231 II implementado con el Protector y Mutting, basado en el Diagrama que amablemente Gerson strauss aporto.
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 196113
> ...



Sus PCB son muy buenos ¿Con que programa los realiza?

No se porque se me hacen tan familiares a los pcb de Yiroshi, a lo mejor me equivoco porque hasta donde se Yiroshi o mejor dicho la companera Yiroshi es mujer.


----------

